# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Fjalor Persisht-Shqip

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

    FJALOR PERSISHT SHQIP-
   NJË FJALOR MADHËSHTOR  


    	Këto ditë doli nga shtypi i pari fjalor modern Persisht-Shqip, një fjalor madhështor. Ai u promovua në Tiranë, ditën e shtunë, me 10 Prill 2010, në hotel Tirana International në qendër të Tiranës....
    	Fjalori Persisht Shqip ka rreth 1000 faqe, ku janë përfshirë rreth 20000 fjalë, thënie të ndryshme, fjalë të urta, njësi frazeologjike etj.
    	Ky fjalor madhështor është hartuar në kujdesin e një grupi gjuhëtarësh e leksikografësh të njohur nga Shqipëria dhe Irani, të udhëhequr nga: Seyed Amir Hossein Asghari drejtori i kolegjit "Saadi" dhe fondacionit "Rumi", me bashkëshorten Seyedeh Lejla Asghari. Redaktorë shkencorë janë: prof. dr. Hajri Shehu, dr. Seyed Ali Asghari, kurse hartues janë: dr. Seyed Ali Asghari, Seyedeh Lejla Asghari, Bahrie Hadroj, Edin Q. Lohja nga Shkodra.
    	Fjalori Persisht Shqip është botuar me përkrahjen e fondacionit Rumi në Tiranë ndërsa është botuar nga shtëpia e njohur botuese Toena në Tiranë. 
   	Akademikët, shkencëtarët dhe gjuhëtarë, gjatë promovimit të Fjalorit Persisht Shqip në Tiranë, me 10 Prill 2010, e cilësuan këtë nismë si urë komunikimi kulturor dhe hap në përforcimin e marrëdhënieve kulturore-shkencore mes dy vendeve, komunikim që ka nisur që me poetin Naim Halid Frashëri, i paraqitur në Iran me librin Tekhajjulat (Ëndërrimet). 


                       Dy-tri fjalë rreth gjuhës persiane

      	Gjuha perse është një degë e gjuhëve indo-europiane. Flitet jo vetëm në Iran, por edhe në Afganistan, Taxhikistan, Uzbekistan, Irak, Bahrejn, Oman, Indi, Pakistan e dikur edhe në Kinën Perëndimore...
      	Gjuha perse është një gjuhë e cila në vazhdimësi është folur dhe shkruar në Persi, është një gjuhë e cila njihet në histori si një gjuhë e përshtatshme, për art, shkencë e letërsi...
      	Gjuha perse ka ndikuar e pasuruar shumë gjuhë lindore e perëndimore, në veçanti ka ndikuar në gjuhën turke, ermene, urdu, hindu, panxhabi, sindi etj. 
      	Gjuha perse ishte gjuha amtare e dijetarëve, filozofëve, shkencëtarëve si  Selman Farsiu, Imam Hasan el-Basriu, Sibuvejhi, Imam Ebu Hanife, Imam Buhariu, Imam Muslimi, Nesaiu, Tirmidhiu, el-Khovarezmi, Ibn Sina, Farabiu, Gazaliu, Raziu, Suhreverdiu, Mulla Sadra, Semnani, Shabestariu, Kermaniu, Khajjami, Xhamiu, Xhiliu, Rumiu....
      	Gjuha perse është gjuha e poetëve, të cilët e mahninën jo vetëm Perëndimin, Evropën, por tërë botën, siç janë: Firdeusiu, Hallaxhi, Sistaniu, Ansariu, Rabia, Gorgani, Xhilaniu, Samarkandi, Attari, Ruzbehani, Hamedani, Isfahani, Xhamiu, Sanaiu, Sadiu, Shabistariu, Khajjami, Hafizi, Rumiu....
     	Hafizi është poeti persian që e magjepsi Gëten, poetin, filozofin, e madh evropian, i cili i frymëzuar nga Hafizi shkroi vëllimin me poezi Divani Lindor-Perëndimor. Gëteja, skicat letrare, i ka titulluar me shprehjen perse Hafiz-Name, fjalë që shpreh admirimin e tij për poetin Hafiz Shirazi. Për poetin persian, Hafiz Shirazi, përveç tjerash, Gëte gjerman, shkroi: Shpresoj të të përngjasoj ty, në stilin e rimës, përsëritja e zanoreve ma mbush zemrën me kënaqësi.
      	Sadi Shiraziu është poeti persian, që mahniti shkrimtarin europian, Adam Olearius, i cili është i pari shkrimtar evropian që i përktheu në tërësi dy veprat e poetit Saadi Shirazi, Bostani dhe Gjylistani, i solli në gjermanisht, me 1654.
      	Kurse, amerikani Ralph Waldo Emerson (1803-1882) poet, shkrimtar, esseist, filozof, ishte një admirues, një dashurues, i madh i Saadiut, ka përkthye nga përkthimet pjesërisht për amerikanët nanglisht 
Në hyrje të Sallës së Kombeve, të ndërtesës së Kombeve të Bashkuara, në New York, janë të shkruara këto vargje të Shejh Sadiut:

Si pjesë e tërësisë të gjithë njerëzit janë
Trupin e shpirtin nga një brum e kanë.
Nëse dikush goditet me fatkeqësi
As të tjerët s'do të kenë rehati.
Nëse për fatkeqësi njerëzore s'ke dhembshuri
Atëherë nuk mund ta mbani emrin njeri.


Për atë që kupton  vetëm kjo mjafton!
Mjafton të kuptohet se botimi i Fjalorit Persisht-Shqip është një ngjarje e madhe kulturore, është një vepër madhështore, është një vepër përmendore, një urë që lidhë brigje, që hapë shtigje....

Për hair! Urime! Përgëzime!

        Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------


## Bel ami

Me mire ta kishe cuar tek seksioni i Kultures, nuk besoj se ka ndonje interes ketu.

----------


## jarigas

NUk kuptoj, pse vazhdimisht perdor termin "madheshtore"??!!!
A nuk e din valle ky Mexhidi, se Fan Noli e perktheu Khajamin e mrekullueshem qe para nje shekulli??!!

----------


## Brari

jarig.

noli nuk e perktheu nga persishtja khajamin.

pra mo u dhjas..


zotni Mehxhid.. flm per kte lajm  teper interesant.
vertet nji ngjarje me rendesi per kulturen..
por sic thote Belami ky lajm vlen per cdo shqiptar pamvaresisht nga dallimi fetar..

pra vendose tek forumi i Kultures e i shkences ose Letersis.. psh.. enciklopedia letrare..

nji pyetje kam per juve..

Kur Samarkandi.. kish at periudhen e lulzimit te vet..

Cfar Gjuhe flitej ne Samarkand?

Cfar vendesh e popujsh e njihnin Samarkandin si qender te shtetit?

Cfar ish Teherani ne kte Kohe?

Kur u pushtua nga Caret Rus kjo kryeqender dikur e Kultures Boterore..?

Dhe a ka mbetur dicka sot nga lavdia e dikurshme e Samarkand-it..?

Cdo te thote Samarkand?

klik o shikoni.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Re...15-10-2005.jpg

----------


## jarigas

> jarig.
> 
> noli nuk e perktheu nga persishtja khajamin.
> 
> pra mo u dhjas..


Une di qe i perktheu nga persishtja, te cilen e mesoi pikerisht per te perkthyer Khajamin!!(kjo pasi arabishten e yoteronte shume mire)
Biles, aq mire e levroi ate gjuhe t emrekullueshme, saqe beri nje studim te veçante mbi origjinalitetin e rubairave, gje qe eshte e veshtire edhe per persianet vete......hajt permirru ti tashi e na sill ndonje prove te asaj qe the!!!

----------


## kleadoni

Ta gezojne shqiptaret fjalorin e ri... megjithse jam sh kurioze te di se sa persona do ta blejen ate. Mos eshte gje persishtja ndonje gjuhe qe ne shqiperi perdoret shume? 

Nejse, mbeshtes faktin qe nje fjalor i nje gjuhe te huaj eshte nje hap i mire per cdo vend.

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

Megjithese skam degjuar qe persishtja perdoret shume ne Shqiperi, prape se prape e gezofshi fjalorin e ri :P:P:P

----------


## Kanina

nuk jam ndonje gjuhetar apo ndonje lloj intelektuali qe meret me keto pune.
e konsideroj si dicka pozitive faktin qe kemi edhe nje fjalor persisht-shqip nje pasuri me shume per kulturen dhe bibliotekat tona. di gjithashtu se persishtja eshte nje nga gjuet me te vjetra dhe me te njohura ne bote.
ajo qe spo kuptoj une eshte se perse ky eshte nje ndodhi e jashtezakonshme apo sic thuhet me larte madheshtore.??!!!
apo thjesht per faktin se eshte gjuhe antike. apo ka ndonje lidhje me shqipen meqe eshte edhe gjuhe indoeuropiane??!!!
do te kerkoja ndonje pergjigje nga dikush ketu ne forum dhe sidomos nga personi qe ka hapur temen pasi ai duhet ta di me mire.

----------


## kleadoni

> se perse ky eshte nje ndodhi e jashtezakonshme apo sic thuhet me larte madheshtore.??!!!


Madheshtia lidhet me Fene! Persishtja flitet ne Iran dhe besimtaret e fese islame ne kete menyre do arrijne te lexojne Kuranin ne persisht (?!).

----------


## Kanina

[QUOTE=kleadoni;2949852]Madheshtia lidhet me Fene! Persishtja flitet ne Iran dhe besimtaret e fese islame ne kete menyre do arrijne te lexojne Kuranin ne persisht (?!).[/QUOTE


ok. madhesshtore nuk do ta quaja por meqe u behet qejfi besimtareve myslimane ta lexojn kuranin ne persisht edhe mua po me behet qejfi per ta(edhe per vete meqe jam mysliman, edhe pse e di qe skam per ta lexuar kuranin ndonjehere aq me teper ne persisht).

RROFTE MYSLIMANIZMI
RROFTE KRISHTERIMI
POR MBI TE GJITHA RROFTE SHQIPTARIA.

----------


## kleadoni

[QUOTE=Kanina;2950711]


> Madheshtia lidhet me Fene! Persishtja flitet ne Iran dhe besimtaret e fese islame ne kete menyre do arrijne te lexojne Kuranin ne persisht (?!).[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ok. madhesshtore nuk do ta quaja por meqe u behet qejfi besimtareve myslimane ta lexojn kuranin ne persisht edhe mua po me behet qejfi per ta(edhe per vete meqe jam mysliman, edhe pse e di qe skam per ta lexuar kuranin ndonjehere aq me teper ne persisht).
> 
> RROFTE MYSLIMANIZMI
> RROFTE KRISHTERIMI
> POR MBI TE GJITHA RROFTE SHQIPTARIA.



Te perdoresh nje fjalor ne persisht i bie qe minimumi duhet te dish te lexosh shkronjat, sepse nuk jane si tonat a,b,c etj. Ndryshe nga fjaloret e tjere te cilet nje nxenes fillon ta perdori qysh ne mesimin e pare, nje fjalor persisht duhet te fillosh ta perdoresh pasi ke mesuar mire alfabetin dhe te jesh i afte te pakten te njohesh shkronjat. 
Nejse, edhe une si ty, nuk do e perdorja fjalen madheshtore por gjithsesi nuk gjykoj gezimin e madh te tyre.

----------


## Brari

dalja e ketij fjalori nuk eshte me rendesi vetem fetare.

me shum eshte ceshtje kulture e diturie qe Persia e lashte por dhe e epokave tjera te lavdishme me vone i ka dhene njerzimit.
Ne kte gjuhe kan shkruar e folur shume dijetare te shquar.. Astronome Fizikante Matematiciene filozofe Poete Shkrimtare e Mjeke e nga cdo fushe e Dijes..
Pra nuk e kan quajtur kot.. Madheshtore..

Me kte kengetaren e famshme persiane  pershendes ata qe jan te interesuar .. 

vet smarr vesh nga persishtja..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb1fb4ec9Pw

----------


## AnaH_M

Po cfar kishte lidhje persishtJa me waka waka qe ke sjell at watermann

----------


## Brari

moderator ..

fshije postimin e ketij bosit kokboshit me bmw ne gjermani.. plz..

temen po e zhvillon nje dijetar.. i madh sikurse eshte zotri Mexhid YVEJSI, nga Gjakova.



vazhdo i nderuar Mexhid..

----------


## kleadoni

> dalja e ketij fjalori nuk eshte me rendesi vetem fetare.
> 
> me shum eshte ceshtje kulture e diturie qe Persia e lashte por dhe e epokave tjera te lavdishme me vone i ka dhene njerzimit.
> Ne kte gjuhe *kan shkruar e folur* shume dijetare te shquar.. Astronome Fizikante Matematiciene filozofe Poete Shkrimtare e Mjeke e nga cdo fushe e Dijes..
> Pra nuk e kan quajtur kot.. Madheshtore..


Mire e the, kane shkruar e folur.... edhe gjithcka eshte perkthyer. Ne ditet e sotme ne shqiperi kush mendon ti qe e ka blere ate fjalor? Normalisht dikush qe di ti njohi shkronjat  e qe eshte i afte te lexoj ne persisht. 
Ndaj fjala madheshtor nuk eshte edhe aq e sakte!

p.s Nje i njohuri im qe di persisht me ka thene qe ai fjalor nuk eshte i bere mire.... e s'kishte ndermend ta blinte. Jam kurioze te di sa kopje jane shitur...

----------

